
If wishes were iPhones, then beggars would call  - nickb
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/10/04/if-wishes-were-iphones?retitled
======
mdemare
Mark argues that we should boycott the iPhone if we're bothered by its being
closed. But what if we are already boycotting all the other phones because
they're so awful?

Maybe the iPhone is a great phone, even for hackers, in spite of being closed?

~~~
BrandonM
There are other good phones, it's just that most of them are produced by a
company with a braindead marketing department (read: Nokia, and its E70, which
Maddox raves about here:
<http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone>).

Another good phone that is pending release this month and could not possibly
be any more open is the Open Moko, a Linux-based, completely-open-sourced
option which I think could easily compete with the iPhone given some time.
Check out <http://openmoko.com> . It's what I'm waiting for, anyways....

------
alaskamiller
Apple is a company that's meant to be marginalized. They have decided a long
time ago, before most of the folks that's buying their stuff was ever born, to
position themselves in a certain way. The Ferrari or computers. The Bugatti of
design. People just don't get it. You buy it or don't. Their business model
works regardless.

But complaining sure is fun right? You stood in line for 8 hours to buy an
iPhone? And you call yourself an Apple loyalist? Ha! I have a Lisa. And I
refuse to let it die. I'm a loyalist.

